# New Job, Big Responsibilities



## kcmillin (Jan 29, 2012)

This story starts over a year ago with this thread.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10623.0

I have been employed there for almost 4 months now, I have enjoyed every minute, and have been learning new interesting things every day. I LOVE IT!

Last week my boss brought me into the conference room to "Have a Talk". He informed me that 2 of our employees are leaving, one of them being the "Fabrication Director", and the only one who knows how to program and run some of the CNC machines in the shop, like the HAAS Lathe and KOMO router, among 2 mills and a plasma cutter. The loss of these valued employees will leave 4 people left in the business, including me. 

With the loss of the fab director, the building will be without a machinist, which leaves me, who until 4 months ago was still a self taught amateur model engine builder. My boss offered me a new job taking over the fabrication side of our business, needless to say I said YES!. I will also be doing some "Light" design work, and creating solutions to problems. 

This is a very exciting opportunity for me, and I have ALOT to learn in the next 40 days, when I will be assuming all responsibility for running the CNC machinery, among this I will be learning how to write programs manually for the HASS lathe. 

I am confident in my abilities and I really want to be there, but it is a scary BIG step for me. 

I just though I would share this, as HMEM has been a great source of knowledge and inspiration, and a HUGE contributor to where I am today.

So, Thank you HMEM!

Kelly


----------



## dalem9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kelly I am so happy for you ,you can be proud of yourself . Just remenber that we all put our pants on the same way ,one leg at a time .I know you will do a great job. The best of luck to you. Dale


----------



## kvom (Jan 29, 2012)

Good work!

Lathe programming is easier than mill, so you should catch on pretty quick.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 29, 2012)

That's great. Best of luck!


----------



## Foozer (Jan 29, 2012)

'grats and it appears you already know the main, if you dont know something, ASK. Most are more than willing to share knowledge.

Robert


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulation make us proud.
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 29, 2012)

Go Get em Kelly!

Congrats!


As a mentor once said to me as I started something new 
"Go slow and think about what your doing"

Good luck Kelly, and if you need something holla!

Dave


----------



## bronson (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Kelly,

Glad to hear your news. That's great! You'll enjoy I'm sure.

Best Regards,

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kelly congrats on your new job I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is great news, I wish you best of luck.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Kelly! Love to see people get these kinds of opportunities. Best of luck in your new job!

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Jan 30, 2012)

Kelly,

I remember when you first came here and I made some kind remark to which you responded that I must really like you.......................

WELL..................................NOW YOU KNOW......................I'm NOT ALONE.

 :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2012)

ONYA Kelly! Give 'em what for! Thm:


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thm: Go for it Kelly!


Bez


----------



## compspecial (Jan 30, 2012)

If you have confidence and ability, success is assured, Kelly. Congratulations!
                   Stew


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Kelly,

If the bosses thought you weren't up to it, they wouldn't have offered it to you.

There are no free rides in this day and age, you just prove to them that you are more than capable, and the sky will be your limit.

Very well done.


John


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Kelly!!!!

I clearly remember the thread from a while ago about your situation!!

Put your best foot forward, put in the overtime and take home manuals to study!
If you can go in on weekends to practice and hone your skills that would also be very beneficial!

Not sure about the rules in machine shops but that is what i did in order to be a manager/supervisor
of 20 people by the time i was 30.

I know you can do it and i am sure anyone here with the knowledge or answers would be more than willing to
help you out!!!

Andrew


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments, and words of encouragement. 

I know that I have a great teacher there to help me get where I need to be, and I will be sad to see him go, but he won't be to far away so I will still have access to his wisdom, along with the great help I receive here, I am confident I can do it.

I won't let you down guys, but I might be asking for your advice from time to time.

Thanks again,

Kelly


----------



## Path (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice job ...

Interesting how things work out especially when you are dedicated to the task.

I'm sure you will do great. 


Pat H.


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Kelly!

It really is a great story that just keeps getting better.

What are you guys using for programming? If you ever get stuck don't hesitate to send me your file.


----------



## student123 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kelly,

Just read this.Congratulations and best wishes in the new role.

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kelly

Fabrication machining is easy.
If you are not positive it is going to work, just make it very pretty.

I'd wish you luck, but I've seen your work.
You don't need luck when you have that kind of skill. 

Congrats!!
Go show em how it should have been done all along!

Rick


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations,

Just adding to what everyone else has said. You deserve it and careful work and study will probably lead to more _Good Things_.

--ShopShoe


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks again guy's, for your kind comments.

Kevin, We are using solid works, and I am not sure of any version number. 

I wrote my first lathe program after work today, just a simple OD turning from 2-1.5" diameter. I will be bringing the text file to work tomorrow to see what 30HP of lathe spindle can do! Hopefully no crashes, I am told when the lathe crashes, it crashes big. 

I have already been given more responsibility, as far as just winging a project along. For instance, yesterday they came to me and said they need a device to take soil samples at least 18" deep. (This is for a much bigger project) They gave me certain parameters, but the design and construction was all up to me. 3 hours, and 6 individual parts later I had the "Soil Liberator". Too bad the ground out back of the shop was frozen, or I would have had a test sample larger than 2" deep ;D. Luckily the ground is thawed at the test site.

Kel


----------



## Lamachina58 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Kelly , congratulations. If your haas lathe has the intuitive programming on it keep in mind that is a powerful way to build programs and keep in mind you can add a facing routine to a roughing and finish all in the control. I like to teach the use of the intuitive and constructing that way. Also in G54 offset (normally all zero) just add a safe distance in the z and dry run if you need too. Better to cut air than crash.
I also use a very simple cnc editor called NC Plot by Mike Lynch at cncconcepts. It is very simple to use and you can see every line of code you write as you do it. For lathe and mill. It is a low cost way to write and visualize the programs and in all views too.
Once in the haas memory highlight the program, hit memory and settings/graphics twice and cycle start to render the tool path.
I bet you are getting in to all of this and best wishes from Montana !
Tom


----------



## Chazz (Feb 2, 2012)

All I can say is. woohoo1

Cheers, 
Chazz


----------



## kvom (Feb 2, 2012)

I trained on a Haas lathe; you should be able to avoid crashes with normal procedures. What we were shown to do was:

1) after loading the program, run the simulator and check that the profile looks OK

2) run first time cutting air with feed % and rapid % set low. Finger on the e-stop button

3) first time cutting metal keep rapid % low and finger on green button

Unless you're making a lot of parts where cycle time is critical, I suggest homing the turret for every tool change. One source of crashes at school I saw was rotating the turret for a tool change and having a long tool hit the chuck.


----------

